# Favorite song(s) ever?



## Ether's Bane (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, the generic thread returns.

My personal picks as of right now (and there are loads):

The Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden
War Ensemble - Slayer
Any Way You Want It - Journey
Child in Time - Deep Purple
Eagle Fly Free - Helloween
Somewhere Far Beyond - Blind Guardian
Hammer-Smashed Face - Cannibal Corpse
Visions - Abnormality
I Remember You - Skid Row
Paranoid - Black Sabbath
Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
Land of Confusion - Disturbed
Crazy on You - Heart
Foam Born - Between the Buried and Me
Before I Forget - Slipknot
Ride the Lightning - Metallica
Lay Down - Priestess
Metal Meltdown - Judas Priest
Caprici di Diablo - Yngwie Malmsteen
Warriors of Time - Black Tide
Master of Puppets - Metallica
Ring Them Bells - Heart feat. Layne Staley
Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 14, 2009)

lol at the random between the buried and me

Anathema - One Last Goodbye
Anathema - Parisienne Moonlight
Anathema - Are You There?
Pink Floyd - Welcome to the Machine
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
Kamelot - March of Mephisto
Sonata Arctica - Don't Say a Word
Pain of Salvation - Undertow
Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt. 1
Opeth - Demon of the Fall
In Flames - Only for the Weak
Porcupine Tree - Trains
Katatonia - Evidence
Pain - Same Old Song
Nightwish - Dead Boy's Poem
Nightwish - The Kinslayer
Iced Earth - Last December
Blackfield - My Gift of Silence
Sarah McLachlan - Do What You Have To Do
Tori Amos - Winter
Dark Tranquillity - Monochromatic Stains

list goes on forever


----------



## Keltena (Aug 14, 2009)

In no particular order...

Unwell - Matchbox Twenty
Stray Italian Greyhound - Vienna Teng
Lullabye for a Stormy Night - Vienna Teng
Recessional - Vienna Teng
City Hall - Vienna Teng
Fine - Lemon Demon
Center of the Sun - Conjure One
Swim - Jack's Mannequin
Everything in its Time - Corrinne May
Falling for the First Time - Barenaked Ladies
I'm Gay - Bowling for Soup
Samson - Regina Spektor
Chemo Limo - Regina Spektor
The Sound of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel
Somewhere - Within Temptation
Never Ending Story - Within Temptation
Angels on the Moon - Thriving Ivory
What If - Emilie Autumn
Moonsong - Studio Pixel
Winter - Tori Amos
The Man Who Would Be Santa - Vertical Horizon


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 14, 2009)

They change all the time, of course, but here's a small part the current list, in alphabetical order:
Call Me Old Fashioned - Pet Shop Boys 
Computer Liebe - Kraftwerk
Dancing Queen - ABBA 
Don't Rain On My Parade - Bobby Darin (I should probably feel ashamed for this but oh well, I like stupidly cheerful lyrics)
Don't Stand So Close To Me - The Police
Elektro Kardiogramm - Kraftwerk
Flamboyant - Pet Shop Boys
Hey Jude - The Beatles 
In Sympathy - Depeche Mode
J'Arrive - Jacques Brel
Le Prochain Amour - Jacques Brel 
Le Poinçonneur des Lilas - Serge Gainsbourg 
L'Hotel Particulier - Serge Gainsbourg
Never Let Me Down Again - Depeche Mode
Sans Exigences - Jacques Brel  
Single-Bilingual - Pet Shop Boys 
Still Ill - The Smiths
Taschenrechner - Kraftwerk
The Seeker - The Who
There Is A Light That Never Goes Out - The Smiths
This Charming Man - The Smiths

Yeah I'm not varied but they're nice songs 'v' I also refrained from putting a million Pet Shop Boys or The Smiths songs even though I'm on a pretty big kick with both of them right now.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 16, 2009)

idk... let's see

sæglópur - sigur rós
hoppípolla - sigur rós

anything by radiohead, especially reckoner, a wolf at the door, morning bell, lucky, dollars and cents... anything really

heir apparent - opeth
pompeii am götterdämmerung - the flaming lips
gold digger - kanye west
the predatory wasp of the palisades is out to get us - sufjan stevens
paper planes - M.I.A. 
wolf like me - tv on the radio
introducing palace players - mew


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 16, 2009)

rock-ground said:


> Yeah, the generic thread returns.
> 
> My personal picks as of right now (and there are loads):
> 
> ...







Watershed said:


> lol at the random between the buried and me
> 
> Anathema - One Last Goodbye
> Anathema - Parisienne Moonlight
> ...


*


You two are now totally awesome in my book \m/ All the songs in bold would be on my list.


Now as for my favorites that haven't been mentioned yet:

Lamb of God - Laid to Rest
Lamb of God - Black Label
Dream Theater - Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence (all 40 minutes of it!)
Dream Theater - Under a Glass Moon
Opeth - Ghost of Perdition
Symphony X - Set the World on Fire
Rush - Resist
Rush - One Little Victory
Metallica - Blackened
Anthrax - Indians
Anthrax - I'm the Man '91 (don't ask)
Megadeth - Holy Wars...the Punishment Due
Slayer - Angel of Death
Testament - More than Meets the Eye
Testament - P.C.
Exodus - Bedlam 1-2-3
Exodus - Bounded by Banjo (you have to hear this one to understand)
Three Days Grace - Riot
Louie Bellson - Explosion
Poncho Sanchez - Raise your Hand
Linkin Park - Pts.of.Athrty
Jay-Z - 99 Problems
Jay-Z and Linkin Park - Dirt off your Shoulder/Lying from You
Vio-Lence - Eternal Nightmare (if you've so much as even heard of this band then you deserve an addition to my Friends List)*


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 16, 2009)

Vio-Lence is Robb Flynn's old band, isn't it? The thrash band he was in before he formed Machine Head?

out of your list i like the lamb of god songs, the dt ones, opeth, sym x, metallica song, anthrax song, megadeth/slayer stuff, testament is good but not sure if i have heard that particular song


----------



## Minish (Aug 16, 2009)

No particular order, though the ones nearer the end (especially the symphonic metal ones) have only recently become my favourite songs of all time -- though are no less special to me~

I've bolded my ABSOLUTE favourites.

*Run - Snow Patrol*
Fidelity - Regina Spektor
*Hello - Evanescence*
I Will Follow You into the Dark - Death Cab for Cutie
Transatlanticism - Death Cab for Cutie
*Must Be Dreaming - Frou Frou*
*Seirios - RURUTIA*
A Place in This World - Taylor Swift
*Passion - Utada Hikaru*
Kairo - Utada Hikaru
*What If - Emilie Autumn*
*Across the Sky - Emilie Autumn*
*KINGFISHER GIRL - Sakamoto Maaya*
How crazy - YUI
*Sun Will Never Set - Jolin Tsai*
Relief Next to Me - Tegan and Sara
Never-Ending Story - Within Temptation
Let the Flames Begin - Paramore
Quietus - Epica
Ocean Soul - Nightwish
The Phantom of the Opera - Nightwish
*Aquarius - Within Temptation*
*Mother Earth - Within Temptation*
*Pagan Poetry - Björk*
Come Closer - Delain
*Dreams - The Cranberries*
*Linger - The Cranberries*
*30 Minutes (Remix) - t.A.T.u.*

And instrumental:

Destiny - Vanessa-Mae
*Aurora - Vanessa-Mae*
*Judgement Day - Uematsu Nobuo*
Anxious Heart - Uematsu Nobuo
*Main Theme of FFVII - Uematsu Nobuo*
Serenity - OverClocked ReMix


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 17, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Vio-Lence is Robb Flynn's old band, isn't it? The thrash band he was in before he formed Machine Head?



Yes it is!


----------



## glitchedgamer (Aug 17, 2009)

I always looking for new music, so my list changes all the time. Here are some of the top ones. Yeah, there'll probably be several songs for each band:

Master of Puppets- Metallica
Ride the Lightning- Metallica
Blackened- Metallica
Return to Serenity- Testament
Nightmare (Coming Back to You)- Testament
Into the Pit- Testament
Hitman- Metal Church
After Me, the Flood- Armored Saint
Unstable- Armored Saint
Warzone- Armored Saint
The Toxic Waltz- Exodus
Children of a Worthless God- Exodus
Electric Funeral- Black Sabbath
Run to the Hills- Iron Maiden
See You in Hell- Grim Reaper
The Gears Go Awry- Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin Soundtrack (had to throw some nerd in here)
Elimination- Overkill
Game Over- Nuclear Assault

...Wow. I really need to expand a bit beyond thrash O_o


----------



## Jolty (Aug 17, 2009)

woo giant lists!

'39 - Queen
I Want It All - Queen
You're My Best Friend - Queen
Hammer To Fall - Queen
Pour Some Sugar On Me - Def Leppard
Talk Dirty To Me - Poison
All The Way From Memphis - Brian May
Cherry Pie - Warrant
Demolition Man - Def Leppard
Good Times Bad Times - Led Zeppelin
Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd
We Didn't Start The Fire - Billy Joel
Rubber Bullets - 10cc
Always - Bon Jovi

god loads more I can't be arsed to add :B


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Waaayyy too many to name.

But I'll try.

Bad Day-R.E.M.
You Could Be Happy-Snow Patrol
Set the Fire to the Third Bar-Snow Patrol
Run-Snow Patrol
Somewhere a Clock is Ticking-Snow Patrol
Samson-Regina Spektor
Somebody Told Me-The Killers
99 Luftballons-Nena
Psychobabble-Frou Frou
...and a lot of Death Cab for Cutie songs too.


----------



## Abufi (Aug 17, 2009)

uhhhhh ok here goes, currently (not in order since i can't decide what the order would be, except for possibly the first one listed but idk, and there are a lot because it's a bit difficult for me to decide)

Buckethead - Colonel Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains
Nottingham Lace - Buckethead
Iron Man - Black Sabbath
Botnus - Buckethead
Carry On Wayward Son - Kansas
Godzilla - Blue Oyster Cult
Funbus - Buckethead
Jordan - Buckethead
Binge And Grab - Buckethead
John The Fisherman - Primus
Cowboys From Hell - Pantera
Fire Woman - The Cult
Soothsayer - Buckethead
Gigan - Buckethead
Lacquer Head - Primus
In Bloom - Nirvana
Cemetery Gates - Pantera
Welcome To Bucketheadland - Buckethead
Wynona's Big Brown Beaver - Primus
Want Some Slaw? - Buckethead
Jerry Was A Racecar Driver - Primus
Welcome To The Jungle - Guns N' Roses
Too Many Puppies - Primus
Seventeen - Winger
Walk All Over You - AC/DC
Girl's Got Rhythm - AC/DC

/probably way too many favorites and probably terrible taste altogether lmfao


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 17, 2009)

ProgMetal_64 said:


> Yes it is!


I'm a bit of a metal geek. :x


----------



## Momoharu (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh boy my list is gonna be dramatically different.

I'm On A Boat - The Lonely Island
Diary of Jane - Breaking Benjamin
Amazing - Kanye West
Heartless - Kanye West
I Run This Town - T.I
We Takin Over - DJ Khaled
Unknown Soldier - Breaking Benjamin
Speedin' - Rick Ross


----------



## foreign contaminant (Aug 17, 2009)

i have lots.

"in my room" - the beach boys
the whole of pet sounds - the beach boys
"surf's up" (the smile version.. haven't heard the surf's up version) - the beach boys
"i'll be your mirror" - the velvet underground
"the gift" - the velvet underground
"sister ray" - the velvet underground
"here comes the sun" - the beatles
"my sweet lord" - george harrison
"here come the warm jets" - brian eno
"land" - patti smith
"everything merges with the night" - brian eno
too many david bowie songs to name, but most notably, "'heroes'"
i guess "dogs" - pink floyd
the whole of marquee moon - television
"europe endless" - kraftwerk
too many XTC songs to name, but most notably, "towers of london" or "senses working overtime"
"take me to the river" - talking heads (originally al green)
"union city blue" - blondie
"isolation" - joy division
"decades" - joy division
"over the wall" - echo & the bunnymen
"broke my neck" - echo & the bunnymen
"frankly, mr. shankly" - the smiths
"there is a light that never goes out" - the smiths
"expressway to yr skull" - sonic youth
"master dik" - sonic youth
"you made me realise" - my bloody valentine
the whole of daydream nation - sonic youth
"blown a wish" - my bloody valentine
"undenied" - portishead
"engine" - neutral milk hotel
"two headed boy, pt.2" - neutral milk hotel
the whole of since i left you - the avalanches
about the whole of discovery - daft punk
"names" - cat power
"leaf house" - animal collective
"octet" - deerhunter
"hazel st." - deerhunter
"take pills" - panda bear
"bros" - panda bear
"good girl/carrots" - panda bear
"ponytail" - panda bear
"for reverend green" - animal collective
"fireworks" - animal collective
"river card" - atlas sound
"bite marks" - atlas sound
the whole of microcastle - deerhunter
"brother sport" - animal collective

i probably forgot some, but that's okay. you have a very good idea of what my list looks like.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 19, 2009)

foreign contaminant your music tastes are sexy.

I think I'll add Mew's Swimmers Chant and the songs Fags Can't Fight and Enemy from the musical Dutch Courage. Wanna see that thing so bad.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 19, 2009)

portishead has better, i would suggest mysterons or sour times for them instead


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Aug 19, 2009)

My cousin did give me a ton of Portishead songs I kept forgetting to add to my music library. Guess I'll go do that.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Aug 19, 2009)

portishead has a lot of great songs, but "undenied" grips me the most.

oddly enough, i prefer the album it comes off of over the rest, which isn't very common, in my experience.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 19, 2009)

my favourite portishead album is dummy

i guess you figured that out


----------



## Thorne (Aug 19, 2009)

My current song(not counting video game music) is See You In hell, by Voltaire, but if I were to make a list, like everyone else..

"See You in Hell" - Voltaire
"Dunce" - Voltaire
"Dehumanized" - Disturbed
"Forsaken" - Disturbed
"Kiss" - KoRn
"Falling Away From Me" - KoRn
"Home" - Brian Welch
"Money" - Brain Welch
"Whoring Streets" - Scars on Broadway
"Hungry Ghost" - Scars on Broadway
"Saving Us" - Serj Tankian
"Lie Lie Lie" - Serj Tankian
"Hypnotize" - System of a Down
"Spiders" - System of a Down
"Nemo" - Nightwish
"Phantom of the Opera" - nightwish

And that's about all I can think of right now.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Aug 19, 2009)

Watershed said:


> my favourite portishead album is dummy
> 
> i guess you figured that out


my favorites off dummy are probably "roads", "it could be sweet" and "sour times". but then i've listened to the album enough times that i can recall most of the melodies right off, so it's hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## Fireworks (Aug 19, 2009)

my list would almost never end, so just going to post a few songs that I really like right now from my absolute favourite bands

Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name
Iron Maiden - The Thin Line Between Love And Hate
Iron Maiden - Can I Play With Madness
Sonata Arctica - Replica
The Verve - Bittersweet Symphony
Porcupine Tree - Trains
Porcupine Tree - Lazarus
Porcupine Tree - Feel So Low
Porcupine Tree - Collapse The Light Into Earth
Blackfield - Some Day
Blackfield - Hello
Pain Of Salvation - Undertow
Radiohead - Nice Dream
Dream Theater - The Best Of Times
Dream Theater - Learning To Live
Sigur Rós - Hoppípolla
Keane - The Lovers Are Losing
Opeth - The Grand Conjuration
Opeth - Reverie/Harlequin Forest
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Bon Jovi - Have A Nice Day
Bon Jovi - Dirty Little Secret
Bon Jovi - I Am
Pink Floyd - High Hopes
Symphony X - Paradise Lost
Oasis - The Masterplan
Depeche Mode - Enjoy The Silence

hmm this became a somewhat long list


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 22, 2009)

glitchedgamer said:


> I always looking for new music, so my list changes all the time. Here are some of the top ones. Yeah, there'll probably be several songs for each band:
> 
> *Master of Puppets- Metallica
> Ride the Lightning- Metallica
> ...





Abufi said:


> uhhhhh ok here goes, currently (not in order since i can't decide what the order would be, except for possibly the first one listed but idk, and there are a lot because it's a bit difficult for me to decide)
> 
> Buckethead - Colonel Claypool's Bucket of Bernie Brains
> *Nottingham Lace - Buckethead
> ...


RG approves of both your lists.

Anyway, part two of my list!

Green Grass and High Tides - The Outlaws
Them Bones - Alice in Chains
This Calling - All That Remains
Hearts Burst into Fire - Bullet for My Valentine
Raining Blood - Slayer
Get Clean - Anarchy Club
Bring Your Daughter to the Slaughter - Iron Maiden
Beyond the Realms of Death - Judas Priest
Shout at the Devil - Motley Crue
Rainbow in the Dark - Dio
Art of Life - X Japan
Death and the Healing - Wintersun
Black Rose Immortal - Opeth
Amaranth - Nightwish
The Devil Went Down to Georgia - Steve Ouimette
Every Rose Has Its Thorn - Poison
Say Hello to Heaven - Temple of the Dog
Season of Change - Stratovarius
Round and Round - Ratt
Ramblin' Man - Allman Brothers


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 22, 2009)

Squarewalker said:


> my list would almost never end, so just going to post a few songs that I really like right now from my absolute favourite bands
> 
> *Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name
> Iron Maiden - The Thin Line Between Love And Hate
> ...


Dude, one thing to say: PROGRESSIVE METAL FTW (hence my username) \m/


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 22, 2009)

Squarewalker said:


> my list would almost never end, so just going to post a few songs that I really like right now from my absolute favourite bands
> 
> *Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name
> Iron Maiden - The Thin Line Between Love And Hate
> ...


Dude, one thing to say: PROGRESSIVE METAL FTW (hence my username) \m/


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 22, 2009)

idk do you listen to progressive metal or just metal that happens to have odd time sigs and therefore isn't actually very prog


----------



## Fireworks (Aug 24, 2009)

ProgMetal_64 said:


> Dude, one thing to say: PROGRESSIVE METAL FTW (hence my username) \m/


lol half of the things that you've bolded from my list aren't prog metal, just DT/Opeth/PoS/Sym X, some of those are even neither prog nor metal. but whatever. \m/


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 29, 2009)

I think my list might be a few pages long. Like, okay, you guys have long lists but I am talking pages. And pages. I am not very good at deciding these things, you see.

Let's go with the songs I am listening to most at this very moment:

All Along the Watchtower - Jimi Hendrix. Quite possibly the only song that makes me wish I had absurdly expensive audio equipment.
Kimberly - Patti Smith. re: foreign contaminant: rock on.
White Rabbit - Patti Smith
Dead and Lovely - Tom Waits
Scarlet's Walk - Tori Amos
The Sounds of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel

okay, okay, fine, let me go for the abridged general list. I will suffer and limit myself to ten songs from ten different bands:

Wish You Were Here (among many, many, others) - Pink Floyd
Sympathy for the Devil (among many) - Laibach
The Passenger - Iggy Pop
all of Horses I do not want to make this decision - Patti Smith
Blazing Away (among many) - Marianne Faithfull
Old Shoes & Picture Postcards - Tom Waits
Cockateels - Guillemots (look, it's a song named after a bird by a band named after a bird)
In the Cold Light of Morning (among many) - Placebo
Station to Station (currently) - David Bowie
Dancing in the Street - Mick Jagger & David Bowie (see how sneaky I am)
škandal v rdečem baru - Marko Brecelj
We People Who Are Darker Than Blue (among many) - Sinead O'Connor
In the Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson
Hidden Place (among many) - Björk
Birds - Emiliana Torrini
Astronaut: A Short History of Nearly Nothing - Amanda Palmer
Music That Puts Everything Together - Jason Webley
Beds Are Burning - Midnight Oil
Cliches - Monsieur Camembert
Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin
The Libertine - Patrick Wolf
London Calling - The Clash
The End - The Beatles

I left out the metal to counter the rest of the thread.

twenty three is the new ten

eta: wow did someone just call Pink Floyd progressive metal

because

wow


----------



## M&F (Aug 29, 2009)

I guess my username makes it obvious what kind of music I'm into. :P

As for my actual favorite (i.e. the music I currently like the most), I'm split between No Leaf Clover and Disposable Heroes, both by Metallica.

Other Metallica songs I like include (but are not limited to) One, My Apocalipse, Master of Puppets, Fight Fire With Fire, King Nothing, The Memory Remains and Enter Sandman.

Outside Metallica songs, I'm again split for a favorite -- between War Pigs, by Black Sabbath, and Stone Cold Crazy, by Queen.

Again with the include but are not limited to lists, this time for non-Metallica songs: Hush (Deep Purple), Smoke on the Water (Deep Purple), Welcome to the Jungle (Guns n' Roses), Infinity (Guru Josh Project), Shout at the Devil (Mötley Crüe), Ace of Spades (Motorhead), Bullet With a Name (Nonpoint), Testify (Rage Against the Machine) and Rock This Town (Stray Cats).


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Watershed said:


> idk do you listen to progressive metal or just metal that happens to have odd time sigs and therefore isn't actually very prog



Yes, I listen to prog (I know a lot of that wasn't prog, but I boldfaced what I did because it's just plain awesome). I just put the "progressive metal ftw" there because it's cool to know there are other people on this site that listen to it. As I said in my first post to this thread




ProgMetal_64 said:


> You two are now totally awesome in my book \m/ *All the songs in bold would be on my list.*


So what I boldfaced isn't necessarily all prog, just some of my favorites, of any style of rock.




Squarewalker said:


> lol half of the things that you've bolded from my list aren't prog metal, just DT/Opeth/PoS/Sym X, some of those are even neither prog nor metal. but whatever. \m/


Again, just cool to know other people here listen to it.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 4, 2009)

Hm.
Time stands still-cut copy
Sirens-The whip
To lose my life-White lies
La mer-Nine inch nails
I'll add more when I get time.


----------



## see ya (Oct 11, 2009)

It changes pretty much every other week, but some would be:

-Just about every song from Genesis's album "The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway", but especially "Fly on the Windshield", "In The Cage", and "IT". Also by Genesis but not part of the album, "Supper's Ready" (which is the song quoted in my sig)
-"Mercy Street" and "Games Without Frontiers" by Peter Gabriel
-Close to the Edge", "The Remembering: High the Memory", "Miracle of Life", "And You and I", all by Yes. 
-"Hemispheres" by Rush
-The entirety of "Dark Side of the Moon" by Pink Floyd. Also "Comfortably Numb"
-"Strawberry Fields" and "Across the Universe" by The Beatles. 
-"Rock With You" and "Smooth Criminal" by Michael Jackson (RIP, you crazy, amazing bastard)
-"Spring and a Storm" by Tally Hall
-"Feel Good Inc." By Gorillaz
-"Silicon World" by Eiffel 65

There's probably many, many more I've forgotten.


----------



## Phyro Phantom (Oct 11, 2009)

"I'm for You" by Toby Mac!!!!111111

... What?  o_O

I also like just about everything done by Casting Crowns, Switchfoot, etc.  I'm also quite a fan of the old Boston group and their works.


----------



## Flora (Oct 12, 2009)

I have fourteen, and all by the same band (and that's basically all the songs they've ever done. XD), though one's a cover of Magic by the Cars so...yeah.


----------



## departuresong (Oct 28, 2009)

All of my favorite tracks are marked as loved tracks on Last.fm.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 1, 2009)

Oi. You back, AK?


----------



## Claudster (Nov 3, 2009)

Just about every Billy Talent Song and as of Today "Vois sur ton chemin" from the movie Les Choristes


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 7, 2009)

Watershed said:


> Oi. You back, AK?


No, he's just posting while being mysteriously absent, obviously.


----------



## Starly (Nov 10, 2009)

C'est la Vie- Minako Aino (PGSM)
The Voice
Plants vs Zombies (hopefully others love this >_>)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N1_...5C85DE65&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=18


----------



## Concert Crush (Nov 14, 2009)

Ikuo - "Believer (from Digimon Savers)"
Nobuo Uematsu - "One Winged Angel (from Final Fantasy VII)"
Drowning Pool - "Bodies"
Slipknot - "People = Shit"
Spineshank - "Play God"
Linkin Park - "New Divide"
Coburn - "We Interrupt this program (aka the NEDM theme song)"
Crush 40 - "Live and Learn (from Sonic Adventure 2)"


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 14, 2009)

In the beginning, God created Led Zeppelin, Lord of Rock and Heavy Metal. He looked upon thee, yet he was not satisfied. So he struck down thee and created Nirvana, to curb the demons from his creation and make it whole. And it was good. But Nirvana hath turned scornful, and resisted His power. Thus, He struck down thee. From the ashes of Nirvana, a new creation was born. He looked upon thee and named thee "NIN." And it was good. But NIN hath turned bitter as well, and chose to worship the Golden Calf. So God hath raged upon thee, and thee hath fled. So, God created a new creation. He looked upon it and named it "Muse." And it was good. So life was good, and God was pleased.

"When the Levee Breaks" - Led Zeppelin
"Smells Like Teen Spirit" - Nirvana
"In Bloom" - Nirvana
"Head Like a Hole" - Nine Inch Nails
"Exogenesis" - Muse

(Am I the only one with a thing for popular music?)


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 14, 2009)

no because those are all good songs


----------

